# Ok. Who let the Sci Fi guys into the Amtrak shop?



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/?2008090613270312233.jpg 








If it wasn't for the modern diesel, I'd swear someone let Chris Walas out into the real world for a day. 
Matthew (OV)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Let's see, where's my sonic screwdriver?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Buut Capt'n.. I've got her wiired like a Christmas Tree, I Don't think she can take much more....


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The fact that shot was taken at the Rensselaer shop explains it all. The geeks at RPI have been working overtime in the basement of the Science building. 

-Brian


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

My only question is... How long is it gonna take Bryan to make a 1:29 scale modle of it??


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Point Dave.... heheheAnyone can asking question Right? I cant tell you what awnser is... If you Wrong? I can tell you......


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, if anyone could do it, and do it well, it's you buddy..


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You guys are clueless. 
That is the new top-secret Chelmsford Anti-Missile Mobile Defense radar tracking unit. 
It is coupled to a "normal" AMTRAK engine, and the Prius Hybrid prime mover only powers the on-board electronics via a specialized socket arrangement, but can be called on to assist tractive effort if needs be with it's super-secret 14.5:1 gear ratios and flywheels. 
Switches are provided for the operator to redirect power. 

Small battery packs are used in "dark" territory, or in case of momentary power failure, to keep the radar tracking. 

It is shown with the top cover off while the ground forces contemplate how to upgrade the current handling capabilities of the socket, and to lock several axles (which axles is classified) to improve tracking, as the unit tended to "hunt" at speed. 

The roll-up door in the side is the new non-proprietary access for the secret socket assembly. 

Next the crews will address the handrails by the doors, which seem to have some impact on full opening of said doors.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

NPCU's 90200-90218-90219-90222-90225 are covering these same runs. All 
are in Phase 3 paint. I suspect that these units have the GPS based 
equipment needed to run at "high speed" on the Amtrak owned line through 
Southwestern Lower Michigan. 
http://www.thedieselshop.us/AMTRAK.HTML 

I've heard that this "locomotive" (cab-baggage F40 #90225) will be used for a series of live telecasts from the Empire Builder for Good Morning America. The domes are the satellite links for the live broadcasts. It was recently modified at Beech Grove. 
http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,1745594


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

But does it have enough vertical clearance???


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait, is that the George W. Bush "New-clur" locomotive?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 09/06/2008 6:29 PM
But does it have enough vertical clearance???




It will just after the first overhead bridge! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Dave.. hehehe. Isn't that locomotive is Transformer Autobot group his name AstroTrainDemon?


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Porta-potties?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm. Good point Bryan... 

Autobot or Deceptacon ???


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Those domes have contra-rotating antennas, allowing the unit to traverse sticks without derailing. 

They also connect the drawbars through the fuel tank areas to the opposite truck, for superior tracking.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I know AstroTrain is Deceptacon. the is 2 thing about Deceptacon-AstroTrain tranformer. he can do switch into robot Steam locomotive and he can switch into space shuttle. what you think? he bad guy? i wish be be good guy into Autobot group with 2 special weapon from contra-rotating antennas on the roof which can be used as auto-cannons. Maybe if someone came up with that, THEN I would work up te 1:29 scale model. Hehehe


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Astrotrain. There's a toy I haven't thought of for a long time. I still have my Transformers Astrotrain. 

For anyone that has no clue what Bryan and I are talking about, here's a link to photos of the Transformers Astrotrain (and yes he is an evil Decepticon): 

Astrotrain 


As for the real reason (Curmudgeon is right), below is a link with more info on the Good Morning America train: 

Good Morning Amtrak


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

They were talking about the trip on GMA this morning. Looks like they'll strat on Monday the 15th. Sam champion gave a nice tour of what I think was an old Pensy club car or coach (one with the back porch). Very nicely restored. 

It'll be fun to watch.. I watch GMA anyway..


----------

